

Codecademy Releases Its First Educational App, a.k.a. My New Subway Time Killer - hackhackhack
http://techcrunch.com/2013/12/09/codecademy-releases-its-first-educational-app-a-k-a-my-new-subway-time-killer/

======
tomasien
I like to comment on all Codecademy posts this fact: I learned to code on
Codecademy for 3 months, then 3 months of trial and error projects on my own.
18 months after writing my first line of code, I run my own successful
consulting business and have launched web and mobile products with over a
million users and over 100,000 downloads.

I've been lucky and surrounded by great people, but y'all if you're non
technical, make the pledge to end that today. You can. I did. There's no
downside.

~~~
xivzgrev
"A journey of 1000 miles starts with a step."

------
covercash
Direct link to app: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/codecademy-hour-of-
code/id76...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/codecademy-hour-of-
code/id762950096?mt=8)

~~~
joshdance
Thanks. Wish this practice was followed more. Direct link should be easily
accessible if not first.

------
ColourfulGecko
I need this on Android. Now. Please :c

~~~
rst
While you're waiting, you could look at <a
href="[http://appinventor.mit.edu">App](http://appinventor.mit.edu">App)
Inventor</a>; it's also targeted at beginners, but lets you build at least
simple apps.

------
yachtintransit
grrrr . "I can haz android" plz

~~~
lazerwalker
From the article: "The goal is to create a product that is platform-agnostic,
Sims said, citing Duolingo as an ed-tech company that has succeeded in that
regard."

I'm sure it's coming.

